# What Bridge Textbook do you recommend?



## DAVE9999 (Aug 26, 2009)

What Bridge Textbook do you recommend for SE exam preparation?

Not a bridge guy, I do have the (giant) AASHTO code but am thinking a bridge text would be helpful. I did a search and couldn't tell what book would be the best for the latest code/exams.

Thanks


----------



## teda (Aug 27, 2009)

In addition to SERM book and AASHTO code, I also used class notes from Bridge Engineering for my MS degree. Even it is old but concept is same such as influence line....Same as you, I am a building guy but I took Prestressed concrete and Bridge Engineering class back to school time.



DAVE9999 said:


> What Bridge Textbook do you recommend for SE exam preparation?
> Not a bridge guy, I do have the (giant) AASHTO code but am thinking a bridge text would be helpful. I did a search and couldn't tell what book would be the best for the latest code/exams.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BLMedcalf (Aug 27, 2009)

teda said:


> In addition to SERM book and AASHTO code, I also used class notes from Bridge Engineering for my MS degree. Even it is old but concept is same such as influence line....Same as you, I am a building guy but I took Prestressed concrete and Bridge Engineering class back to school time.


The best bridge text book is called "Design of Highway Bridges an LRFD approach" by Richard Barker and Jay Puckett. It is written to the 2004 AASHTO and full of design examples.


----------

